# problème de mot de passe de session



## zouppi (30 Août 2011)

bonjour ,voila mon g5 se coupait sans raison depuis samedi. Alors j'ai refait une reinstalation avec le cd.              mais j'ai du faire une boulette , j'ai enregistre en clavier français numerique.et depuis impossible de rentrer mon mot de passe et comme une boulette n'arrive pas seule , j'ai mis démarrage par disque dur donc  maintenant il me demande d'ouvrir ma session avec mot de passe qui ne reconnait pas.                                                  quoi faire au secours car internet avec le téléphone pas top.  
merci


----------



## Larme (30 Août 2011)

Normalement, avec ce même CD d'installation, tu peux changer ton mot de passe 
Sinon, je suppose qu'en général, tu utilises un cle clavier francais non numérique, il suffit de pas grand chose : appuyer ou non sur _Maj_ sur les caractères au-dessus de la ligne azerty...


----------



## zouppi (30 Août 2011)

mon problème c'est que maintenant je ne peux que démarre sous ma session .donc tant que j'ai pas resolut mon problème de mot de passe je suis bloque.je regarderais mon clavier ce soir pour  mai  .
Merci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Août 2011)

Bonjour,


zouppi a dit:


> (...) donc tant que j'ai pas resolut mon problème de mot de passe je suis bloque (...)


Si tu fais fais comme te l'a dit *Larme* (CD d'installation) tu seras débloqué en 10 mn.


----------



## Larme (30 Août 2011)

Je suis désolé, mais je n'ai rien compris à ton dernier message...
La différence entre Francais et Francais numérique, c'est que lorsque que ShiftLock a sa p'tite diode "verte", le ligne des chiffres donne des chiffres et non pas les symboles du bas... Là, où il faut maintenir Shift en non-numérique...
Donc que ton clavier ait été en Francais Numérique ou non, ca ne pose AUCUN problème en soi...
C'est pas comme si tu passais sur un Qwerty et que tu peinais à chercher le tiret, le point d'exclamation ou autre bizarrerie...


----------



## zouppi (30 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas si je  m'exprime  bien  , mais hier  soir ,  j'ai lancé le cd d'installation. Tout  marchait ,  mais  je ne  pouvais faire  aucune  mise  à jour  , il ne reconnaissait pas mon  mot  de passe . J'ai  bien essayé  de le changer  par  le cd ,  mais  rien est c'est  la  je j'ai fait  ma  deuxième bourde (c'est ça  d'aller trop vite)
Donc   j'ai coché clavier  français  numérique  français  , sa  marchais mais pas mon mot de passe.  Donc  j'ai essayé  de réinstaller et la  j'ai dû  louper quelque chose  mais quand  il a demandé pour démarrer  il y avait disque  du g5, cd ou sauvegarde  et comme un c.. j'ai Coché  le disque du g5.Et la maintenant même si je reste appuyer sur c, il démarre que sur session et demande ce fameux mot de passe .je ne  peux  lancé  le cd


----------



## Larme (30 Août 2011)

Attends, t'as mis un mot de passe EFI ?


----------



## zouppi (30 Août 2011)

EFI ? 
 j'ai  demander  à démarré sur  Mac HD  sa c'est sur pour  le reste ,  j'ai fait plusieurs fois  mon  mot de passe

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h42 ----------




Larme a dit:


> Attends, t'as mis un mot de passe EFI ?


pour  l'instant  merci  de m'avoir  mis sur  cette voie ,en cherchant  sur "EFI"  j'ai trouver une  manippe  + un reset pram  et la  j'ai pu enfin  revenir sur  le programme  d'installation  .
donc  pour  l'instant  j'essaye  de refaire une  installation  .
merci  en attendant  . je t'informe de la suite


----------



## zouppi (31 Août 2011)

bon ce  matin tout remarche  après une soirée très longue pour remettre tout en route  
bon je démarre sous une session que je n'avais pas avant mais il reconnait mon mot de  passe . je me suis aperçu  qu'a un moment il se trouvait en clavier querty  mais même la il voulait pas de mon mot de passe .
donc réinstalle , mot de passe de nouveau  et tout remarche .
par contre  il me manque toujours le Bluetooth et je ne peux toujours pas  suspendre l'activité mais ça c'était déja avant  donc pas indispensable .
encore merci à toi *Larme* pour m'avoir aiguiller sur le "EFI"


----------

